# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Numerazione fatture intra

## stsimar

Pongo il seguente problema. 
Una società nei mesi di gennaio e febbraio riceve fatture per prestazioni di servizi UE per le quali emette autofattura art. 17 c.2 seguendo la numerazione sequenziale delle fatture emesse. 
Scopro anche che ha effettuato acquisti on-line in gennaio per un abbonamento ad economist e altri beni intra-ue per i quali non ha ancora ricevuta fattura. Ho chiesto di sollecitare l'invio di tali fatture, ma il problema è, visto che sono state già emesse fatture ed autofatture a Febbraio, se posso secondo voi utilizzare a questo punto per questi acquisti intracomunitari una numerazione autonoma rispetto alle fatture emesse e le autofatture art. 17,  magari utilizzando un sezionale ad hoc.

----------


## iltributarista

> Pongo il seguente problema. 
> Una società nei mesi di gennaio e febbraio riceve fatture per prestazioni di servizi UE per le quali emette autofattura art. 17 c.2 seguendo la numerazione sequenziale delle fatture emesse. 
> Scopro anche che ha effettuato acquisti on-line in gennaio per un abbonamento ad economist e altri beni intra-ue per i quali non ha ancora ricevuta fattura. Ho chiesto di sollecitare l'invio di tali fatture, ma il problema è, visto che sono state già emesse fatture ed autofatture a Febbraio, se posso secondo voi utilizzare a questo punto per questi acquisti intracomunitari una numerazione autonoma rispetto alle fatture emesse e le autofatture art. 17,  magari utilizzando un sezionale ad hoc.

  ... l'ideale sarebbe tenere un sezionale a parte per le autofatture: ciò ti permetterebbe di gestire molto meglio ... correzioni in corsa :Big Grin: 
In ogni caso non vedo il problema: basta inserire un protocollo iva /bis, /ter, /quater ... e cosi via a seconda delle autofatture da inserire in pari data!
Insomma ... di necessità virtù!
Piuttosto ... bisogna fare attenzioni alla ri-liquidazione dell'IVA nel caso di costi registrati dopo la liquidazione periodica per autofatture con competenza riferibile a mesi/trimestri anteriori. (es. registrazione fattura di costo al 31-12-xxxx con documento datato 31-01-xxxx)

----------


## stsimar

ti ringrazio tantissimo per la risposta e approfitto per un chiarimento: 
volendo utilizzare il sezionale dal 2011, la numerazione del sezionale potrebbe essere unica per le fatture acquisti intra integrate e le autofatture acquisti per servizi sia intra che extra-ue?

----------


## iltributarista

> ti ringrazio tantissimo per la risposta e approfitto per un chiarimento: 
> volendo utilizzare il sezionale dal 2011, la numerazione del sezionale potrebbe essere unica per le fatture acquisti intra integrate e le autofatture acquisti per servizi sia intra che extra-ue?

  la domanda è mal posta.
le fatture acquisti integrate con IVA vanno registrate sul registro degli acquisti: le autofatture sul sezionale apposito! non c'è confusione fra i due registri ...

----------


## ergo3

> ti ringrazio tantissimo per la risposta e approfitto per un chiarimento: 
> volendo utilizzare il sezionale dal 2011, la numerazione del sezionale potrebbe essere unica per le fatture acquisti intra integrate e le autofatture acquisti per servizi sia intra che extra-ue?

  Ho capito ciò che vorresti dire. Esiste la possibilità di "integrare", vecchio stile, le fatture degli acquisiti dei beni. A questo punto non viene emessa una vera e propria autofattura art.17 c.2 ma viene effettuata un'ANNOTAZIONE sul registro delle fatture emesse (o sezionale). Oramai anche le cessioni di beni sono soggette al reverse charge ex art. 17 co.2.
Per questo, emetterei sempre autofatture sia per beni e servizi intra e le registrerei sullo setsso sezionale "registro delle autofatture per operazioni intracomunitarie". 
Il dubbio che mi sorge, pertanto, visto che mi sto anch'io organizzando, è se la numerazione delle autofatture dovrà assumere una numerazione distinta tipo:
se il sezionale è n. 2 le autofatture ivi registrate saranno 1/2, 2/2, 3/2, 4/2 ecc. oppure 1/A, 2/A, 3/A ecc. Io propenderei per la seconda ove /A sta per /autofatture. Concordate che entrambe le soluzioni siano praticabili?

----------


## iltributarista

> Ho capito ciò che vorresti dire. Esiste la possibilità di "integrare", vecchio stile, le fatture degli acquisiti dei beni. A questo punto non viene emessa una vera e propria autofattura art.17 c.2 ma viene effettuata un'ANNOTAZIONE sul registro delle fatture emesse (o sezionale). Oramai anche le cessioni di beni sono soggette al reverse charge ex art. 17 co.2.
> Per questo, emetterei sempre autofatture sia per beni e servizi intra e le registrerei sullo setsso sezionale "registro delle autofatture per operazioni intracomunitarie". 
> Il dubbio che mi sorge, pertanto, visto che mi sto anch'io organizzando, è se la numerazione delle autofatture dovrà assumere una numerazione distinta tipo:
> se il sezionale è n. 2 le autofatture ivi registrate saranno 1/2, 2/2, 3/2, 4/2 ecc. oppure 1/A, 2/A, 3/A ecc. Io propenderei per la seconda ove /A sta per /autofatture. Concordate che entrambe le soluzioni siano praticabili?

  ... scusa, ma non capisco il problema!
Integrata la fattura originaria essa va registrata sul sezionale degli acquisti: l'autofattura, o la copia della fattura originaria opportunamente integrata, va registrata sul registro delle vendite facendo attenzione a mantenere la progressività cronologica delle stesse. *Problema*: se registri un costo intra al 31 dicembre l'autofattura dovrà essere registrata con un protocollo bis o ter o quater , e cosi via, in corrispondenza della data immediatamente precedente a quella in cui deve essere registrata l'autofattura, ossia la data di emissione del documento di acquisto.
Usando il registro delle autofattture il problema dei protocolli bis, ter ...  non si pone ... anche se poi, in realtà ... la registrazione dei protocolli bis, ter ... credo sia solo un problema legato alla poca flessibilità dei gestionali per la contabilità!
Ovviamente, il registro delle autofatture ha un propria protocollazione ...

----------


## ergo3

> ... scusa, ma non capisco il problema!
> Integrata la fattura originaria essa va registrata sul sezionale degli acquisti: l'autofattura, o la copia della fattura originaria opportunamente integrata, va registrata sul registro delle vendite facendo attenzione a mantenere la progressività cronologica delle stesse. *Problema*: se registri un costo intra al 31 dicembre l'autofattura dovrà essere registrata con un protocollo bis o ter o quater , e cosi via, in corrispondenza della data immediatamente precedente a quella in cui deve essere registrata l'autofattura, ossia la data di emissione del documento di acquisto.
> Usando il registro delle autofattture il problema dei protocolli bis, ter ...  non si pone ... anche se poi, in realtà ... la registrazione dei protocolli bis, ter ... credo sia solo un problema legato alla poca flessibilità dei gestionali per la contabilità!
> Ovviamente, il registro delle autofatture ha un propria protocollazione ...

  Prima di tutto il"protocollo" del registro fatture emesse non esiste, o meglio, coincide con il numero del documento. Al ricevimento della fattura intra si registra l'autofattura nel registro fatture emesse assolvendo all'obbligo di versamento in IT dell iva (premetto che io sono contrario alle numerazioni bis ter quarter quinquies ecc. sullo stesso registro). Se spetta la contestuale detrazione dell'imposta, per esercitarla, si registra anche sul registro acquisti (considerando, come numero di documento, quello dell'autofattura e seguendo il protocollo ordinario di registrazione).
dal 1 gennaio 2010 anche gli acquisti dei beni prevedono l'emissione di autofatt. art.17 co.2. Che poi la'ade consenta la non materiale emissione del documento previa integrazione sulla fattura d'acquisto intra è altra storia. 
LA mia considerazione sta nell'utilizzo di sezionali distinti e sulla numerazione delle autofatture (che credo non possa essere 1,2, 3 ma 1/A, 2/A se il sezionale è "barra A" o altro segno distintivo.)

----------


## iltributarista

> *a)* Prima di tutto il"protocollo" del registro fatture emesse non esiste, o meglio, coincide con il numero del documento. *b)* Al ricevimento della fattura intra si registra l'autofattura nel registro fatture emesse assolvendo all'obbligo di versamento in IT dell iva (premetto che io sono contrario alle numerazioni bis ter quarter quinquies ecc. sullo stesso registro).  *c)* Se spetta la contestuale detrazione dell'imposta, per esercitarla, si registra anche sul registro acquisti (considerando, come numero di documento, quello dell'autofattura e seguendo il protocollo ordinario di registrazione). *d)* dal 1 gennaio 2010 anche gli acquisti dei beni prevedono l'emissione di autofatt. art.17 co.2.  *e)* Che poi la'ade consenta la non materiale emissione del documento previa integrazione sulla fattura d'acquisto intra è altra storia. *f)* LA mia considerazione sta nell'utilizzo di sezionali distinti e sulla numerazione delle autofatture (che credo non possa essere 1,2, 3 ma 1/A, 2/A se il sezionale è "barra A" o altro segno distintivo.)

  *a)* Vero ... ma prova a dirlo alle software house che producono i nostri meravigliosi software: prova ad inserire un protocollo bis, ter ... se lo fa consigliamelo che cambio la schifezza che uso io; *b)* L'autofattura deve essere emessa alla data del documento di acquisto non a quella della sua registrazione: il problema della sua "protocollazione non puoi portelo se a dicembre registri un documento di acquisto INTRA datato mesi prima; *c)* Se vige il regime del reverse charge non puoi decidere se spetta la detrazione o meno: l'iva deve essere rilevata! provvederà la scrittura compensativa, autofattura sul registro delle vendite o sezionale apposito, a neutralizzare il movimento a fini IVA; *d)* Dal 1993 sono state abolite le barriere doganali tra i paesi aderenti alla Comunità Europea, e in ambito IVA è stata introdotta la normativa transitoria della tassazione nel paese di destinazione del bene oggetto di scambio intracomunitario.
Secondo questa regola, il soggetto che acquista un bene mobile da un altro soggetto appartenente a uno stato aderente all’ Unione Europea è tenuto ad integrare dell’ IVA la fattura ricevuta. Tramite il meccanismo del reverse charge, l’importo dell’IVA viene caricato sia sul registro degli acquisti, che su quello delle vendite, rendendo neutrale l’ impatto economico e finanziario dell’operazione.
Ogni scambio di beni (e servizi ad esso correlati) rilevante ai fini dell’ IVA intracomunitaria deve venire indicato nel modello riepilogativo Intrastat degli acquisti e delle cessioni, da presentarsi all’ Agenzia delle Dogane. *e)* L’art. 21 del D.P.R. 633/1972 stabilisce che, nelle ipotesi indicate dall’art. 17, c.3, il cessionario o il committente deve emettere la fattura per evitare che operazioni imponibili possano sfuggire all’imposizione: il tenore della norma mi sembra perentorio; *f)* abbiamo tante cose a cui pensare: questa proprio la lascio decidere al gestionale :Big Grin:  (con quello che mi costa :Big Grin: )

----------


## ergo3

> *a)* Vero ... ma prova a dirlo alle software house che producono i nostri meravigliosi software: prova ad inserire un protocollo bis, ter ... se lo fa consigliamelo che cambio la schifezza che uso io; *b)* L'autofattura deve essere emessa alla data del documento di acquisto non a quella della sua registrazione: il problema della sua "protocollazione non puoi portelo se a dicembre registri un documento di acquisto INTRA datato mesi prima; *c)* Se vige il regime del reverse charge non puoi decidere se spetta la detrazione o meno: l'iva deve essere rilevata! provvederà la scrittura compensativa, autofattura sul registro delle vendite o sezionale apposito, a neutralizzare il movimento a fini IVA; *d)* Dal 1993 sono state abolite le barriere doganali tra i paesi aderenti alla Comunità Europea, e in ambito IVA è stata introdotta la normativa transitoria della tassazione nel paese di destinazione del bene oggetto di scambio intracomunitario.
> Secondo questa regola, il soggetto che acquista un bene mobile da un altro soggetto appartenente a uno stato aderente all Unione Europea è tenuto ad integrare dell IVA la fattura ricevuta. Tramite il meccanismo del reverse charge, limporto dellIVA viene caricato sia sul registro degli acquisti, che su quello delle vendite, rendendo neutrale l impatto economico e finanziario delloperazione.
> Ogni scambio di beni (e servizi ad esso correlati) rilevante ai fini dell IVA intracomunitaria deve venire indicato nel modello riepilogativo Intrastat degli acquisti e delle cessioni, da presentarsi all Agenzia delle Dogane. *e)* Lart. 21 del D.P.R. 633/1972 stabilisce che, nelle ipotesi indicate dallart. 17, c.3, il cessionario o il committente deve emettere la fattura per evitare che operazioni imponibili possano sfuggire allimposizione: il tenore della norma mi sembra perentorio; *f)* abbiamo tante cose a cui pensare: questa proprio la lascio decidere al gestionale (con quello che mi costa)

  A) ripeto, il protocollo del registro iva fatture emesse non esiste, o meglio, concide con il numero assegnato al documento "attivo", che sia fattura o autofattura e, secondo me NON esite UN NUMERO DI FATTURAZIONE 1, 1/bis, 1/ter, 2,3, 4 ecc., bensì 1,2,3,4,5,6 ecc.(differente è il discorso della presenza di sezionali o registri a "blochhi sezionali di fatture".
B) la registrazione deve avvenire entro il mese di ricevimento e comunque non olre 15 gg; la registrazione su acquisti deve avvenire entro il mese successivo , al più. 
C)LA tua interpretazione dell'inversione contabile si basa, a mio modesto avviso, da una considerazione non del tutto corretta nei termini di partenza: Non si parte dalla registrazione del documento d'acquisto (anche se i gestionali così fanno) e ciosè il committente o cessionario deve applicare, sugli acquisti intra, l'imposta IVA del proprio paese. Ergo, emette un documento, c.d. autofattura, con cui determina tale imposta e liquida il corrispondente "debito" verso l'erario. SE IL SOGGETTO NON HA DIRITTO ALLA DETRAZIONE totale o parziale DELL'VA, AD ES. PER UN PRORATA DI DETRAIBILITA' MINORE DI 100%, CON LA CORRISPONDENTE REGISTRAZIONE DEL DUCUMENTO NEL REGISTRO DEGLI ACQUISTI, NON DETERMINERà LA "neutralizzazione" dell'operazione!
C) nel riportare pedissequamente la tua considerazione bisognerebbe aggiungere che, dal 2010, ciò vale anche per i servizi che non siano accessori a beni.
D) non vedo chi abbia mai contestato tale perentorietà che, a ben vedere, si riferisce al caso in cui non si riceva fattura regolarmente.
E) io parto sempre dal presupposto che il gestionale è un'essenza senza cervello. Dietro di lui ci sono uomini che predispongono algoritmi che, a volte, potrebbero non essere così infallibili. Per questo lascioo priam di tutto decidere a me. 
Naturalmente, conoscendoti come "forumista", comprenderai sicuramente il mio spirito di confronto professionale :Smile:  che esula da polemiche scarne.
In effetti il legislatore avrebbe potuto scrivere molto meglio tale disciplina, magari scopiazzandola da qualche paese nordico. Lo sappiamo tutti questo. 
Inoltre, sono giunto alla conclusione che, quando si scelgono sezionali dei registri il n. del documento deve anch'esso differenziarsi da registro a registro.

----------


## iltributarista

> A) ripeto, il protocollo del registro iva fatture emesse non esiste, o meglio, concide con il numero assegnato al documento "attivo", che sia fattura o autofattura e, secondo me NON esite UN NUMERO DI FATTURAZIONE 1, 1/bis, 1/ter, 2,3, 4 ecc., bensì 1,2,3,4,5,6 ecc.(differente è il discorso della presenza di sezionali o registri a "blochhi sezionali di fatture". *B) la registrazione deve avvenire entro il mese di ricevimento e comunque non olre 15 gg; la registrazione su acquisti deve avvenire entro il mese successivo , al più.* 
> C)LA tua interpretazione dell'inversione contabile si basa, a mio modesto avviso, da una considerazione non del tutto corretta nei termini di partenza: Non si parte dalla registrazione del documento d'acquisto (anche se i gestionali così fanno) e ciosè il committente o cessionario deve applicare, sugli acquisti intra, l'imposta IVA del proprio paese. Ergo, emette un documento, c.d. autofattura, con cui determina tale imposta e liquida il corrispondente "debito" verso l'erario. SE IL SOGGETTO NON HA DIRITTO ALLA DETRAZIONE totale o parziale DELL'VA, AD ES. PER UN PRORATA DI DETRAIBILITA' MINORE DI 100%, CON LA CORRISPONDENTE REGISTRAZIONE DEL DUCUMENTO NEL REGISTRO DEGLI ACQUISTI, NON DETERMINERà LA "neutralizzazione" dell'operazione!
> C) nel riportare pedissequamente la tua considerazione bisognerebbe aggiungere che, dal 2010, ciò vale anche per i servizi che non siano accessori a beni.
> D) non vedo chi abbia mai contestato tale perentorietà che, a ben vedere, si riferisce al caso in cui non si riceva fattura regolarmente.
> E) io parto sempre dal presupposto che il gestionale è un'essenza senza cervello. Dietro di lui ci sono uomini che predispongono algoritmi che, a volte, potrebbero non essere così infallibili. Per questo lascioo priam di tutto decidere a me. 
> Naturalmente, conoscendoti come "forumista", comprenderai sicuramente il mio spirito di confronto professionale che esula da polemiche scarne.
> In effetti il legislatore avrebbe potuto scrivere molto meglio tale disciplina, magari scopiazzandola da qualche paese nordico. Lo sappiamo tutti questo. 
> Inoltre, sono giunto alla conclusione che, quando si scelgono sezionali dei registri il n. del documento deve anch'esso differenziarsi da registro a registro.

  B) Io mi riferivo alla data di emissione del documento non alla sua registrazione. L'autofattura, come la fattura, va emessa al «momento di effettuazione dell'operazione» ed è soggetta ad obblighi di registrazione nei tempi e nei modi che hai indicato. *Nel caso di prestazioni di servizi l'obbligo dell'emissione sorge all'atto del pagamento del corrispettivo; nel caso di compravendite, al momento della consegna o spedizione dei beni.*
Se ricevo una fattura per servizi già pagati nel mese precedente l'autofattura deve essere datata al momento del pagamento e registrata o nel sezionale delle autofatture col proprio protocollo o inserita sul registro vendite principale con un bis o ter se nel frattempo si sono emesse fatture con progressivo superiore (hai ragione che i software sono fatti dagli uomini ... ma non posso essere modificati in base alle fantasie contabili di chiunque :Big Grin: ): ovvio ... è un escamotage per gestire la contabilizzazione senza necessariamente aprire un nuovo sezionale ... ma ... come diversamente potresti fare? In effetti i tempi di registrazione sono perentoriamente indicati sulla scorta della data di emissione del documento: se pagi un servizio a febbraio e ricevi fattura in marzo ... che fai? registri tutto a marzo?
C) condivido ... ma non era il caso cui stavamo rispondendo;
E) con la software house ed i bug della procedura è una lotta continua: beato te che trovi il modo di dare soluzione 
... quanto alla polemica...figurati: qui siamo per confrontarci e trovare soluzioni! Anzi ... se dal confronto scopro di fare errori, e nella professione sono sempre li in agguato, BEN VENGANO i suggerimenti e le "dritte" dei colleghi.
E' questo il motivo per cui trovo interessante il forum di questo sito: i contenuti offerti agli abbonati, la simpatia e la preparazione dei colleghi attribuiscono alla frequentazione quotidiana di queste pagine un plusvalore imparagonabile ad altri servizi analoghi!

----------


## ergo3

Allora, approfitto ancora della discuzzione e della tua (il tributarista) e Vs. materia grigia. 
Restiamo agli acquisti intracomunitari. Essi sono ancora (dopo la riforma 2010) disciplinati dal DL 331/93 riformato ed in particolare, per quanto riguarda gli aspetti operativi, dagli artt.38, 46 e 47. (su questo non ci sono dubbi). 
Un mio dubbio storico sta nella differenza tra "autofatturazione" ed Integrazione a seguito di "reverse charge". 
Se è vero che l'art.17 co.2 prevede l'autofattura (cioè demanda gli obblighi IVA al cessionario, tra cui la fatturazione) per le cessioni di beni e servizi, da parte di non residenti, effettuate nel territorio dello stato, è pur vero che restano esplicitamente disciplinato dal DL 331/93, tra l'altro, gli acquisti intracomunitari. 
La differenza tra autofattura e integrazione è determinante in quanto, come evidenziato sopra dal tributarista, differenti sono i tempi ed i risvolti pratici. 
Autofattura:
1) Mancato ricevimento fattura anche intracomunitaria;
2) Autocomsumo e cessione gratuita
3) Acquisti da acricoltori esonerati ed altre situazioni marginali
4) acquisti da non residenti di beni (escluso da operatori UE) e servizi (anche UE. 
Integrazione:
1) acquisti intracomunitari di beni (artt.46 e 47 dl 331/93)(l'emissione di un documento al posto dell'integrazione manuale sulla fattura ricevuta non è una vera e propria autofattura);
2) prestazioni di servizi (è data la facoltà di integrare la fattura ricevuta dal prestatore UE mantenendo il criterio dell'annotazione nel registro vendite al verificarsi del "momento impositivo"); 
La differenza tra le due è legata al momento di emissione. Metre l'autofattura deve seguire la numerazione delle fatture di vendita e deve essere emessa al sorgere del"momento impositivo", ovverosia all'effettuazione dell'operazione, l'integrazione necessita del documento originario di acquisto (fattura del cedente) e per questo la legge dà la possibilità di integrarla e di annotare nel registro vendite entro il mese di ricevimento. Chiaramente, se tale fattura non è ricevuta entro il mese successivo all'effettuazione dell'operazione, deve essere emessa autofattura. 
Detto ciò, e chiedendovi se sia condivisibile o meno la mia sintesi (per grandi linee e senza presunzione di esaustività) aggiungo:
La fattura per acquisto di merce UE emessa da rappresentante fiscale in Italia è sottoposta a reverse charge art.17 co.2. Siccome c'è la fattura di acquisto, si emette autofattura o si integra la fattura ricevuta?

----------


## iltributarista

> Allora, approfitto ancora della discuzzione e della tua (il tributarista) e Vs. materia grigia. 
> Restiamo agli acquisti intracomunitari. Essi sono ancora (dopo la riforma 2010) disciplinati dal DL 331/93 riformato ed in particolare, per quanto riguarda gli aspetti operativi, dagli artt.38, 46 e 47. (su questo non ci sono dubbi). 
> Un mio dubbio storico sta nella differenza tra "autofatturazione" ed Integrazione a seguito di "reverse charge". 
> Se è vero che l'art.17 co.2 prevede l'autofattura (cioè demanda gli obblighi IVA al cessionario, tra cui la fatturazione) per le cessioni di beni e servizi, da parte di non residenti, effettuate nel territorio dello stato, è pur vero che restano esplicitamente disciplinato dal DL 331/93, tra l'altro, gli acquisti intracomunitari. 
> La differenza tra autofattura e integrazione è determinante in quanto, come evidenziato sopra dal tributarista, differenti sono i tempi ed i risvolti pratici. 
> Autofattura:
> 1) Mancato ricevimento fattura anche intracomunitaria;
> 2) Autocomsumo e cessione gratuita
> 3) Acquisti da acricoltori esonerati ed altre situazioni marginali
> ...

  ... si integra la fattura ricevuta e la si annota nel registro delle cessioni: adesso se emetti un documento apposito, e lo chiami autofattura, oppure se fotocopi (letteralmente) la fattura già integrata e la "protocolli" (o numeri progressivamente) sul registro delle vendite (senza aprire un nuovo sezionale) ... è la stessa cosa! 
le fatture integrate opportunamente ( la loro fotocopia o l'autofattura riportante gli estremi del doc. di acquisto) vanno annotante nei registri di cui ho scrittosopra *entro* il mese di ricevimento del documento o entro 15 giorni dalla ricezione dello stesso.
ovviamente se la merce è stata già consegnata o versato il corrispettivo del servizio reso ... la data di emissione deve coincidere con quella del momento imponibile: per non sbagliarmi, poichè il legislatore *non scrive DA ma ENTRO* ... io faccio l'annotazione della fattura integrata, o emetto l'autofattura, alla data del documento di acquisto ricevuto ...

----------


## ergo3

> ... si integra la fattura ricevuta e la si annota nel registro delle cessioni: adesso se emetti un documento apposito, e lo chiami autofattura, oppure se fotocopi (letteralmente) la fattura già integrata e la "protocolli" (o numeri progressivamente) sul registro delle vendite (senza aprire un nuovo sezionale) ... è la stessa cosa! 
> le fatture integrate opportunamente ( la loro fotocopia o l'autofattura riportante gli estremi del doc. di acquisto) vanno annotante nei registri di cui ho scrittosopra *entro* il mese di ricevimento del documento o entro 15 giorni dalla ricezione dello stesso.
> ovviamente se la merce è stata già consegnata o versato il corrispettivo del servizio reso ... la data di emissione deve coincidere con quella del momento imponibile: per non sbagliarmi, poichè il legislatore *non scrive DA ma ENTRO* ... io faccio l'annotazione della fattura integrata, o emetto l'autofattura, alla data del documento di acquisto ricevuto ...

  ma quindi quella non è una fattura-auto (termine di emissione entro la consegna del bene, ordinariamente). Secondo me, iltermine autofattura è un pò abusato

----------


## iltributarista

> ma quindi quella non è una fattura-auto (termine di emissione entro la consegna del bene, ordinariamente). Secondo me, iltermine autofattura è un pò abusato

  il termine non è abusato: è la norma che non aiuta.
La cessione compensativa viene effettuta sul registro delle vendite, sempre che non si opti per un sezionale a parte, ed ovviamente l'annotazione dovrà avere una data.
in corrispondenza dell'annotazione c'è un documento, copia, au tofattura ... o quanto altro necessario a comprovare la registrazione effettuta.
il problema della data che ti ponevi non è di poco conto dato che le sanzioni amministrative possibili sono rilevanti.
io per non sbagliarmi effettuo l'annotazione sul registro delle vendite,(o su apposito sezionale se gli acquisti intra so, ex ante, essere molti) alla data del documento di acquisto ... data in cui presumo l'operazione si sia completata.
pensa che ho un società cliente, sas, con iva trimestrale che non riesce neanche a farmi sapere quando le paga le fatture! dimmi tu come è possibile non trovare alternative ad una normativa cosi precisa ed articolata da un lato e cosi poco chiara per altri aspetti.
lo dico sempre: i clienti sono il secondo nemico della professione!
il primo è il fisco
il terzo la mia collaboratrice.
a proposito: c'è qualcuno che la vuole? vi pago il primo mese di stipendio :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

> il termine non è abusato: è la norma che non aiuta.
> La cessione compensativa viene effettuta sul registro delle vendite, sempre che non si opti per un sezionale a parte, ed ovviamente l'annotazione dovrà avere una data.
> in corrispondenza dell'annotazione c'è un documento, copia, au tofattura ... o quanto altro necessario a comprovare la registrazione effettuta.
> il problema della data che ti ponevi non è di poco conto dato che le sanzioni amministrative possibili sono rilevanti.
> io per non sbagliarmi effettuo l'annotazione sul registro delle vendite,(o su apposito sezionale se gli acquisti intra so, ex ante, essere molti) alla data del documento di acquisto ... data in cui presumo l'operazione si sia completata.
> pensa che ho un società cliente, sas, con iva trimestrale che non riesce neanche a farmi sapere quando le paga le fatture! dimmi tu come è possibile non trovare alternative ad una normativa cosi precisa ed articolata da un lato e cosi poco chiara per altri aspetti.
> lo dico sempre: i clienti sono il secondo nemico della professione!
> il primo è il fisco
> il terzo la mia collaboratrice.
> a proposito: c'è qualcuno che la vuole? vi pago il primo mese di stipendio

  Ecco perchè non è irrilevante se trattasi di autofattura (che segue la disciplina delle fatture) o lintegrazione (che presuppone il ricevimento del documento di acquisto). Una volta ebbi una discussione in questo forum, con un ottimo dottore, sul fatto che secondo me il documento equivalente all'integrazione della foattura di acquisto INTRA NON SIA UNA AUTOFATTURA e , per questo, la sua NUMERAZIONE non fosse altro che il n° di protocollo del registro vendite che, come già detto, coincide con il numero delle fatture o note credito o autofatture o altro in esso annotati. Tale documento, e la relativa numerazione, si susseguono alla successione progressiva dei numeri delle fatture e la relativa data non deve coincidere con il momento di effettuazione dell'operazione , bensì deve essere inclusa entro il mese di ricevimento della fattura o, al più tardi, entro il 15 del m.s. facendo riferimento al mese di competenza.
Ciò vale per l'acquisto di beni, non per l'acquisto dei servizi per i quali vige la disciplina della AF.
Riesco a spiegarmi?

----------


## iltributarista

> Ecco perchè non è irrilevante se trattasi di autofattura (che segue la disciplina delle fatture) o lintegrazione (che presuppone il ricevimento del documento di acquisto). Una volta ebbi una discussione in questo forum, con un ottimo dottore, sul fatto che secondo me il documento equivalente all'integrazione della foattura di acquisto INTRA NON SIA UNA AUTOFATTURA e , per questo, la sua NUMERAZIONE non fosse altro che il n° di protocollo del registro vendite che, come già detto, coincide con il numero delle fatture o note credito o autofatture o altro in esso annotati. Tale documento, e la relativa numerazione, si susseguono alla successione progressiva dei numeri delle fatture e la relativa data non deve coincidere con il momento di effettuazione dell'operazione , bensì deve essere inclusa entro il mese di ricevimento della fattura o, al più tardi, entro il 15 del m.s. facendo riferimento al mese di competenza.
> Ciò vale per l'acquisto di beni, non per l'acquisto dei servizi per i quali vige la disciplina della AF.
> Riesco a spiegarmi?

  L'Agenzia delle Entrate, con la Circolare 12 marzo 2010, n. 12 ha cercato di fornire risposte a differenti problemi sorti nel corso degli incontri con la stampa specializzata. Tra i temi trattati vi è quello relativo alla nuova disciplina iva in materia di prestazioni di servizi ricevuti da operatori
UE. In particolare si è soffermata sulla possibilità del ricevente fattura da operatori UE di limitarsi ad integrare l'IVA sulla fattura piuttosto che emettere autofattura. *L'Agenzia delle Entrate conferma la possibilità per il contribuente di continuare ad integrare la fattura ricevuta con l'iva anche se nella bozza del decreto normativa si parla di autofattura*. Naturalmente restano fondamentali due vincoli da rispettare:
1- l'integrazione della fattura emessa dal prestatore UE, "fermo restando l'obbligo di rispettare le regole generali sul momento di
effettuazione dell'operazione"; 
2- la fattura integrata con l'IVA deve essere registrata in entrambi i registri iva (acquisti e vendite) per realizzare il cosiddetto principio della neutralità dell'imposta
Una prestazione di servizio si considera effettuata al momento del pagamento: quindi non appena è stato effettuato il pagamento è obbligatorio emettere lautofattura a meno che non si sia già in possesso della fattura relativa alla prestazione.
Per i beni vale il momento della consegna e/o della spedizione.
In entrambi i casi non mi sbaglio a registrare l'autofattura, o ad effettuare l'annotazione, con la data del documento di acquisto anzi mi pongo nella situazione di registrare il documento a favore di fisco: l'unica cosa che può capitare è di dovermi vedere costretto a riliquidare l'iva di un periodo precedente e di versarla con ravvedimento salvo effettura la rivalsa successiva per effetto della detrazione conseguente ad integrazione di una fattura intra registrata successivamente.

----------


## ergo3

> L'Agenzia delle Entrate, con la Circolare 12 marzo 2010, n. 12 ha cercato di fornire risposte a differenti problemi sorti nel corso degli incontri con la stampa specializzata. Tra i temi trattati vi è quello relativo alla nuova disciplina iva in materia di prestazioni di servizi ricevuti da operatori
> UE. In particolare si è soffermata sulla possibilità del ricevente fattura da operatori UE di limitarsi ad integrare l'IVA sulla fattura piuttosto che emettere autofattura. *L'Agenzia delle Entrate conferma la possibilità per il contribuente di continuare ad integrare la fattura ricevuta con l'iva anche se nella bozza del decreto normativa si parla di autofattura*. Naturalmente restano fondamentali due vincoli da rispettare:
> 1- l'integrazione della fattura emessa dal prestatore UE, "fermo restando l'obbligo di rispettare le regole generali sul momento di
> effettuazione dell'operazione"; 
> 2- la fattura integrata con l'IVA deve essere registrata in entrambi i registri iva (acquisti e vendite) per realizzare il cosiddetto principio della neutralità dell'imposta
> Una prestazione di servizio si considera effettuata al momento del pagamento: quindi non appena è stato effettuato il pagamento è obbligatorio emettere l’autofattura a meno che non si sia già in possesso della fattura relativa alla prestazione.
> Per i beni vale il momento della consegna e/o della spedizione.
> In entrambi i casi non mi sbaglio a registrare l'autofattura, o ad effettuare l'annotazione, con la data del documento di acquisto anzi mi pongo nella situazione di registrare il documento a favore di fisco: l'unica cosa che può capitare è di dovermi vedere costretto a riliquidare l'iva di un periodo precedente e di versarla con ravvedimento salvo effettura la rivalsa successiva per effetto della detrazione conseguente ad integrazione di una fattura intra registrata successivamente.

  Se per la prestazione dei servizi si è capito che la regola è l'autofattura (l'ADE permette l'integrazione ma rispettando comunque il momento di effettuazione dell'operazione nel senso che, se la fattura non dovesse pervenire il giorno del pagamento, bisognerebbe emettere autofattura, punto e basta), per l'acquisto dei beni la questione è differente perchè la disciplina è dettata dal DL331/93 art.38, 46, 47 che non parlano di autofattura bensì di integrazione (quest'ultima non DEVE avvenire nel momento di effettuazione dell'operazione (consegna o spedizione) BENSI' al ricevimento della fattura (come sarebbe possibile altrimenti) e la relativa annotazione nel registro vendite entro il mese. 
In buona sostanza, mi ripeto, per le prestazioni di sevizi la data dell'autofattura, o in sostituzione dell'integrazione DEVE TENER CONTO DELLA data di effettuazione dell'operazione (ricalcando la disciplina delle fatture art.6 dpr 633/72); 
Per l'acquisto di BENI l'integrazione (o l'emissione del documento alternativo, che non è un'autofattura) deve avvenire QUANDO SI RICEVE LA FATTURA (e non necessariamente alla data di "effettuazione dell'operazione) ed entro il mese o 15 gg ecc. Solo nel caso in cui tale fattura non dovesse riceversi entro il mese successivo c'è l'obbligo dell'emissione della benedetta AUTOFATTURA. 
Se poi il legislatore ha sovrapposto due discipline per una stessa fattispecie (in relazione all'acquisto dei beni) e cioè l'art.17 co.2 (tutti gli obblighi iva a carico del cessionario) e il DL 331/93 (che disciplina specificatamente gli scambi di beni) e dobbiamo applicare per precauzione l'art.17, ed allora si emette autofattura e basta. 
Se poi il DL 331/93 è stato abrogato e non me ne sono accorto, cambio lavoro.
BAsta, mi sono stancato  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tecno1

Scusate se riprendo questo post, ma non riesco a risolvere il dubbio.
Nel caso di ricezione di fattura estera per servizi extra cee o cee e nel caso mi sia stato consigliato di emettere comunque l'autofattura, come mi devo comportare in fase di registrazione?
Nel registro degli acquisti vado in ogni caso a registare la fattura originale di acquisto e nel registro vendite l'autofattura oppure posso registrare la fattura originale solo in prima nota e in entrambi i registri (acquisti e vendite) solo l'autofattura che riporta i dati della nostra azienda?
Potete aiutarmi a capire materialmente come va fatto?
Grazie a tutti.
Saluti.

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

Scusate se posto qui il mio messaggio relativo all'Intrastat, ma non ho trovato tra quelli pubblicati il mio caso.
In sostanza un soggetto intende aprire p. iva per svolgere attività di commercio elettronico, facendo acquisti prevalentemente dai paesi fuori U. E. (CINA e paesi black list) e qualche acq. dai paesi U. E. adottando il regime delle nuove iniziat. produtt. l. 388/2000 ex art. 13,vendendo i beni in Italia.Il mio dubbio riguarda la comunicazione Intastat per questo regime, in quanto ho visto che per i minimi se acquista beni/servizi da sog. passivi U.E. deve fare l'intrastat e integrare fatt. con iva e versarla, mentre se vende non la deve presentare. Qualcuno di voi saprebbe indicarmi se lo stesso discorso vale anche per le nuove iniziative e se fosse possibile indicarmi la normativa o eventuali circolari A. E.? Grazie

----------


## Martina Flaminio

Gentilissimi utenti, 
innanzitutto piacer di conoscervi e di leggervi. 
Aiutatemi a capire se ho ben compreso la questione.... 
Il mio caso è il seguente: 
ricevo delle fatture sia di acquisto di beni che prestazioni di servizio UE....se ad esempio ricevo una fattura il data 20 settembre, ma la stessa è datata 31/08/2013 posso registrare la fattura e la relativa autofattura (il programma fa tutto in unica soluzione) alla data del 31/08/2013 con sezionale UE .....quindi con progressivo e numerazione autonoma? Senza dover creare confusione con i protocolli ? 
Spero di essermi spiegata. 
Grazie per un'eventuale risposta. 
Martina.

----------

